# What are this instruments and when to find more



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

Listening to classical music I often hear this instruments which are here in background, pulsating rhythm




Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major starting at 8 second.
What are those playing together strings and when I can find more with that, fast and powerfull music, classical, not modern.
thanks


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

hesoner said:


> Listening to classical music I often hear this instruments which are here in background, pulsating rhythm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the string section of the orchestra: violins I and II, violas, cellos, basses


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

You will find a lot of that in non-modern-sounding orchestral soundtracks for films.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I hear that in the following popular works:

Beethoven: Symphony 3, Mov 3
Grieg: Holberg Suite
Rossini: Barber of Seville Overture
The music of Vivaldi, like Four Violins
Bach: Brandenburg, Fast movements
Jenkins: Palladio
Bizet: Bohemian Dance (Around 3 mins, sorta the same momentum)
For faster strings: Beethoven's 5th, Tchaikovsky Seranade, more Vivaldi


----------

